# Five Cylinder Wobbler Plans



## vederstein (May 12, 2017)

I guess I just could have just made one of the existing designs for the "hula" engine, but I went ahead an designed my own.

If for no other reason, this just shows that there's more than one way to design the same outcome.  So if anyone says something is the "wrong way", well screw them.

I hope you enjoy the plans.  At some point in the future I'll be making this motor.

...Ved. 

View attachment Arm, Frame.pdf


View attachment Assy - Crank Plate.pdf


View attachment Assy - Crank.pdf


View attachment Assy - Cylinder.pdf


View attachment Assy - Engine.pdf


View attachment Assy - Frame.pdf


View attachment Assy - Piston, Master.pdf


View attachment Assy - Piston.pdf


View attachment Base Plate-1.pdf


View attachment Con Rod, Master.pdf


View attachment Con Rod.pdf


View attachment Crank Plate.pdf


View attachment Crank Shaft.pdf


View attachment Crank.pdf


View attachment Cylinder.pdf


----------



## vederstein (May 12, 2017)

Continuing on with the drawings.... 

View attachment Flywheel.pdf


View attachment Hub.pdf


View attachment Piston.pdf


View attachment Post.pdf


View attachment Shaft, Cylinder Wobble.pdf


View attachment Engine - Step File.zip


----------



## charlesfitton (May 13, 2017)

All well and good - what does it look like?


----------



## vederstein (May 14, 2017)

The assembly drawing has the engine, but here's a screen copy of the final assembly.


----------



## JCSteam (May 14, 2017)

looks a good idea, don't you need a single inlet manifold, (piece of pipe) and a separate outlet manifold. So the cylinders run in parallel, instead of in series. It would still run as shown but on steam would not be as powerful, as each cylinder having its own supply of steam. As the steam would loose pressure and condense as it passed between each cylinder, to the point where the last cylinder would be running on very wet steam.

perhaps mill a section on the lower mating surface of the piston to form a grove to line up with an exhaust port on the engine frame, which in turn is connected by a separate pipe.

I like your plans though, a very interesting design


----------



## vederstein (May 14, 2017)

Thanks JC.

This design is really to be compressed air only.  I'm using polyurethane tubing and barb fittings from Clippard Labs.  Those components won't hold up to the heat of steam.

If the cylinders are starved, I can make more taps into the tubes.


----------



## JCSteam (May 14, 2017)

I may just adapt and make your design given time to make an engine that runs on steam, I like the proportions, the cylinders been the same outer circumference (or near as) to the the flywheel


----------



## purpleknif (May 16, 2017)

Uhhhh... It looks just like the "Liney 5 " I just completed last year . Just sayin' .   :fan:


----------



## vederstein (May 17, 2017)

Yeah.  I'll admit the concept is not much different.  You would also say that one mill engine is just like any other. What is different is how the machine is built up.

The biggest difference is instead of the frame being one very complex piece. I've designed it as six simpler pieces which are screwed together.  I've also used commercially available components (screws, shoulder bolts, air fittings) where it made sense.  This design is not meant for a master.  It's meant for a someone with a lower skill set.

i.e.  -  I designed it with my tooling and my capabilities in mind.

Bye.

...Ved.


----------

